# Hamburg Prüfungen wo??



## merlin12 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo meine name ist merlin und ich bin 16 jahre alt.
Ich angel seit ich 4 oder 5 bin. ich angel meistens 2-3 mal die woche. leider habe ich ncoh keinen angelschein da ich ihn mit 12 an unserem gewässer nicht benötigte. und bis jetzt fast nie zeit hatte den angelschein zu machen. da ich haupt und real prüfungen hatte.
Also momentan angel ich sozusagen schwarz aber an gewässern wo dies auch nciht stört.
nun wollte ich den angelschein machen da ich in den alsterangel verein eintreten will. 
ich habe in meiner nähe keine stelle gefunfen wo ich den angelschein machen kann. 
Ich wohne in Hamburg/Bergstedt.
Ausserdem hatte ich schonmal gehört dass man den Angelschein auch ohne kurs machen kann. Also einfach die prüfung absolvieren ohne Kurs.
Jemand dazu infos ?
Nunja ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus 
und wünsche Liebe Grüße Merlin


----------



## merlin12 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hamburg Prüfungen wo??*

push.....


----------



## Kistenmann (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hamburg Prüfungen wo??*

Guckst Du hier: http://asvhh.de/index.php/fischereischeinlehrgaenge


----------

